# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  What I have learned about hair loss!!

## Josey49

This information is not hard science ....just a few things I have learn after losing over 35% of my hair ! There is a vitamin called Head Start comes in three bottles 1 and 2 is to be taken in the morning. Bottle 3 is to be taken after dinner. Now I was on the birth control pill for 20 years or more and being 40 knew I had to get off . So a friend recommened I try the vitamins and if my hair starts shedding jump back on the birth control pills.
    Well it worked !I have been taking Head Start now for three years and off the birth control pills . Many patients take head Start when starting chemo and keep their hair or don't all of it. You will not grow back new hair just keep 
what you have.
       Vitamin C is a big one ...I like ester C the best! Start off slow ,work your way up to 1500mg to 2000mg. 
  Flax seed oil or fish oil must be pharmaceutical grade(fish oil). 
SOD powder is very good for hair loss ,doesn't taste very good.Mix in with some juice.
    Please know I'am not a Doctor or do I have a degree in nutrition!

----------


## Chaos

Thanks Josey for sharing that. I should do more with my vitamin situation just to be more healthy. I am always leary of people selling vitamins or herbs for hair though, charging more since it's "for hair" when in reality all those vitmains can be purchased at the local GNC in any form. I don't really think any vitamin is going to grow any hair for me or stop my hair loss through. Mine is too advanced. I have moved on to the next phase of my treatment, acceptance.  Its good to see you are doing well. I saw your post on the lewenberg treatment. Is that something you are considering? I think if you are doing well you should just stay where you are.

----------

